# Fly fishing the Guadalupe ...advice?



## itch2fish (May 24, 2009)

Looks like I'll be in the hill country next weekend, and will have a chance to try flyfishing the Guadalupe. I'll be a few miles upstream from the Guadalupe State park.

I'm new to flyfishing, so I'd appreciate any thoughts or advice. Is this a good place to fish, and advice on fly patterns or technique would be great.

If I accidently catch something I'll post up a pic...

Many thanks!


----------



## gregs1 (Feb 21, 2006)

Its definitely worth fishing this time of year. Stocking program has been going on. When I lived in SA I would go over there this time of year to fish it.

Most trout in Guad do not survive year round so you will probably just catch the stock fish but they are still fun. Make sure to take some San Juan worms.....they seemed to hit these the best for me. Look for deeper pockets of water coming off fast moving areas. Cast up river and let your line drift as naturally as possible (try to match your flies drift speed with the speed of water). SLOW retrieve!

Good Luck


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

I was up that way last weekend, zebra midges , rs2, and san juan worms were the best bet.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I have been up there the last couple weekends too. Fishing has been pretty good.

It is mainly nymph fishing. Flows have been low so that has offered a few challenges. Mainly I have been targeting deeper runs.

Generally I have been fishing a San Juan worm over a smaller nymph, a bigger beadhead pheasant tail or beadhead prince nymph over a smaller nymph, a yarn egg over a smaller nymph, etc. Just something a little bigger and flashier to get their attention.

Under it for the smaller nymph I have been fishing #18-22 size range of black midges, zebra midges, grey RS-2s, Barr's Emergers, etc.

Sometimes black or olive wooley buggars are good. I do well on Hare's Ears too in a variety of sizes. 

I have been fishing 9' 5x leaders with a small indicator. 

To me the key is to get the flies in the right zone more than having the exact right certain fly. They are usually pretty agreeable so long as you put the flies in their face. Keep messing with the number and size of splitshot and the depth of the indicator until you can keep it right on bottom but still get a good drift.

Last, be patient and persistant. Seems like I go a long time where there isn't a whole lot of action and then when it turns on I'll catch several then it slows way down again. Maybe that is just me though. 

Now, take all the above with a grain of salt as I am pretty new to trout fishing. That is just what has worked for me the last couple of years.


----------



## itch2fish (May 24, 2009)

Ok - here are the results of my first trip to the Guadalupe. No fish but a beautiful way to spend an afternoon.

The score:
Flyrods - 2
Fish - 0
Shiner Bock - 12

Had a great time regardless... Thank you for all the advice. Very useful, better luck next time.


----------

